# Dog has ripped his claw out, advice please



## LD&S (24 February 2013)

Earlier this morning my dog managed to rip one of his claws out of his back foot, we have bathed it and bandaged it and he seems to be leaving it alone.
I've never had a dog do this before so I was wondering if he needed to see a vet today, there's no tear just the hole where the claw came out.


----------



## Gowlane Bluebell (24 February 2013)

If you have cleaned it well, I wouldn't go to the expense of a vet. It will swell up so bandaging may not be beneficial. Claw will grow back in time, but may regrow curly.


----------



## blond1 (24 February 2013)

My dog did this last year and he did visit the vet.  Paw was cleaned up, bandaged and dog had antibiotics. Dog then decided he couldn't eat, drink or walk with the bandage on - yes he is a wuss! Bandage came off after another visit to the vet and he was fine after that.  We kept his paw clean and dry for just over a week and had to pick his walks carefully to keep him out of the water and not in dirt/mud.  Paw was bathed daily in salt water ( 1 pint boiling water 1 teaspoon salt and left to cool) and healed quickly.  The nail has grown back but needs trimming as grows at an odd angle now.  Hope your dog mends quickly.


----------



## LD&S (24 February 2013)

I have got to pop Nutty to the vet tomorrow anyway so will get it checked out. He has been so good, so far he hasn't tried to take the bandage off and seems to be walking normally, well normally for a bandaged foot with duct tape on it


----------



## millitiger (25 February 2013)

Boris did this the other week but unfortunately the nail snapped but was still hanging on and he kept bashing it.

He went to the vet and they removed the nail and he had some painkillers and antibiotics.

I'd want antibiotics at least I think.


----------



## LD&S (25 February 2013)

Took Nutty to the vets today to get a lump on his elbow lanced, it was drained last week but it filled with fluid again.
The missing claw was checked but it's fine, handy really as we knew he'd need anti biotics anyway if the lump was lanced, what I wasn't expecting was to have to return 4hrs later as his leg was still pouring blood, saw a differant vet who made a great job of cleaning my previously cream but now red dog and bandaging his leg.
Hopefully the next visit will be Nov when his booster is due


----------

